# Anyone ever heard of a kataba tree?



## KurtFromJersey (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm most likely spelling it wrong, but thats what the guy i got it from said. It had long round beans hanging on it bout a foot or more long. Kinda like locust beans but round and not flat. Is it worth milling? Thanks in advance.


----------



## John Ellison (Apr 17, 2007)

Maybe Catalpa. Huge green worms in the summer.


----------



## kevinj (Apr 17, 2007)

*Catalpa*



John Ellison said:


> Maybe Catalpa. Huge green worms in the summer.



Thats what I would say also.
They have large white flowers in the springtime.


----------



## woodshop (Apr 17, 2007)

Catalpa is easy to work in the woodshop, but soft, almost as soft as pine. Light brown, pretty wood. When sanded it takes on an almost shiny appearance. I have made picture frames from it among other things. Many people use it for carving. I have milled lots of catalpa, and it mills very easily, as easy as pine or cedar. Worth milling? Depends on if you would use it. I would.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Apr 17, 2007)

There's LOT's of them around here, i have one in my front yard that i planted years ago...

I'd mill it too..

Rob


----------



## woodshop (Apr 17, 2007)

Just as an aside... if any of you grew up or worked on a farm, Catalpa has the unique property of smelling like dried hay when you run it through a bandsaw or table saw. Good earthy smell, I love working with it for just that reason. Again, some carvers use it for large carvings, and thus large clear blocks of it can bring a pretty penny IF you can find that particular niche market where you are.


----------



## nytreeman (Apr 17, 2007)

yes catalpas giant leaves esp on young trees.Stand under one with a full canopy in the rain and never get a drop on you,I have some myself,the wood is supposed to be rot resistant ,they did made railroad ties out of them dont know if they still do


----------



## Stihl-in-Ky (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes I also would suggest milling it if you will use it.As far as standing up to weather it is rated to last 25 years as a fence post.


----------



## Judge (Apr 18, 2007)

*Catawba*

_Catalpa_. Called Catawba in lots of the south. Catalpa worms are some of the best fish bait you'll find.


Judge


----------

